# Can you post a RIU username in a title?



## Charles U Farley (Sep 8, 2022)

Not sure this is going to be allowed, so I thought I'd ask here first. I've been doing a lot of research on the cannabis known as Northern Lights. There is a RIU nym here who seems to be posting a whole lot of different posts that seem to be marketing Northern Lights for Authentic Genetics.

I have searched the Advertising section here because I didn't want to offend any of the advertisers who fund this site, haven't found any activity for AG in that subsection. Yet Authentic Genetics has enough money to run full color, two page ads in almost every growing magazine in existence... wouldn't know about HighTimes because they are dead to me.

I'm pretty sure the nym OS Buds is strongly affiliated with AG, if not Mr McCormick himself. Since they're not replying to any of the threads that were started on Northern Lights, I would like to start a new subject title with the name OS Buds, and something to the effect of , are you going to answer these questions about Northern lights?

If I go to all the work to compose this, is it going to get shit-canned because I'm violating the TOS or someone is perceiving this is a troll?

Thanks, just need some insight from the admins.


----------



## sunni (Sep 8, 2022)

Yeah seems problematic fight we dont allow people to make threads about other members and just because you think something doesnt mean it is (connection wise)

That would be highly against the rules
the only time iallow this rule to be "broken" is the happy birthday threads in tnt


----------



## Charles U Farley (Sep 8, 2022)

I had a feeling that was going to be the case, thanks for confirming it. I'll just continue responding in the threads about NL and trust me, I'm not going to stalk or track anybody, I really don't care other than the fact that I think this entity is making money off of a Vietnam vet, who did more for cannabis development than probably anybody other than Neville, and is one of the few OG'S who is still alive.

I don't want to see his reputation trashed.


----------



## Charles U Farley (Sep 8, 2022)

Sorry to bother you again, but I got one other question, is there anything I can say do or post regarding stuff that happens here on RIU on my _personal_ website, that would get me banned from participating here?

Specifically Google and Bing caches of deleted threads here on RIU? Again this is my personal website and I would _never_ post a link to the deleted thread here on RIU to it.

Specifically, it would be images from the trollinator and why do people hide their profiles thread.

Thanks and I'm sorry for all the trouble, I know I can be a pain in the ass (my wife was vigorously nodding at that comment) but at least the information I'm providing here is pretty verifiable and documented history and not designed to make me money. 

When deciding which forum I was going to participate in, it came down to RIU and IC Mag. Knowing that Potroast used to be on Usenet and the fact that you all usually don't shit can threads or ban people unless there's _really_ a reason to, was the deciding factor on RIU. The moderated aspect of this whole thing is difficult for me to deal with, but I know I'm in your alls sandbox so I'm not going to piss or shit in it... but I'm probably going to kick a little bit of sand around.

You probably wish I chose IC Mag.


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2022)

Charles U Farley said:


> Sorry to bother you again, but I got one other question, is there anything I can say do or post regarding stuff that happens here on RIU on my _personal_ website, that would get me banned from participating here?
> 
> Specifically Google and Bing caches of deleted threads here on RIU? Again this is my personal website and I would _never_ post a link to the deleted thread here on RIU to it.
> 
> ...


i guess it would depend , yes youre coming off very difficult to have as a member,
Im not going to check your website, I would say youre lightly treading towards difficult member to have online 
seems like you want to utilize the forum for reasons to ruffle feathers, cause drama, that kinda shit gets people banned. 


personally *not an admin comment *but seems like a whole of bs drama for nothing to dig up deleted cache threads to post to your personal website,
I personally would think you could exert effort doing something else


----------



## Charles U Farley (Sep 9, 2022)

My time here is very limited now. I obviously don't do well in a moderated envronment and the fact that I can get banned for putting something on a _personal_ website, with no link here on RIU, kinda reinforces that fact.

If you don't understand my anger at a Vietnam vet getting fucked out of monetary compensation because others are marketing their hard work and sacrifice, that tells me all I need to know about you and your _knowledge_ of the history of cannabis here in the U.S.

And you could not begin to fathom the reasoning for why I'm doing what I'm doing.

Go ahead and shitcan this response, I've got it saved and this is only a fucking internet forum, not real life. Ask the fisher farmer (if that nym actually read the link that I posted about my experiences with PTSD before you shitcaned it, which I highly doubt).... when you've gone home from work and don't even realize you've got brains on you shoe, shit on the internet ain't real.

I think even even _you_ would understand if you read it but since you've been doing this since 07, I know you already know _everything_ you need to know about PTSD, cannabis history, and how it's been used to treat it.

It's not anger, it's extreme frustration.


----------



## Charles U Farley (Sep 9, 2022)

And Kassiopeia, this whole thing started because of the way the numbers nym'd newbie treated you in one thread and then followed you to another thread. Since you are in the EU, and he is here in the US, I felt like it reflected bad on the U.S.. I felt it wasn't handled correctly by the admin, so I started treating that nym the way he treated you, to give them a taste of their own medicine.

But I'm evidently more trouble on RIU than that nym is, so no need to be angry any longer.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2022)

Did you read the Terms of Service?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 9, 2022)

Nothing passive aggressive going on here


----------



## bk78 (Sep 9, 2022)

Charles U Farley said:


> My time here is very limited now. I obviously don't do well in a moderated envronment and the fact that I can get banned for putting something on a personal website with no link here on RIU kinda reinforces that fact.
> 
> And you could not begin to fathom the reasoning for why I'm doing what I'm doing.


You could always just log out and carry on your way?

But I’m sure you’ll make it more difficult then it needs to be.


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 9, 2022)

bk78 said:


> You could always just log out and carry on your way?
> 
> But I’m sure you’ll make it more difficult then it needs to be.


No Goodbye Threads either Chuck.


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2022)

this seems quite out of hand. 

I cant ever say no one will ever be banned I didnt specifically say you would be for posting on your website 

I think re reading may help 

Additionally it seems you want to get upset about some random thread you think was moderated incorrectly which likely was not, but since members cant see infractions, actions and deleted posts youre likely basing your opinion on incomplete information .

I really odnt know what youre so upset about kinda seems like being upset you cant do whatever you want on a private forum you agreed to follow the tos when you sign up and youre upset you want to create drama and i said thats likely not allowed.

than there is the fact you want all of this purposefully done publicly on open forum rather than a DM 

idk man, sorry youre angry you dont like forums with moderation


----------



## xtsho (Sep 9, 2022)

Good grief. I should have stopped reading as soon as I read Northern Lights. Live and learn.


----------



## Charles U Farley (Sep 9, 2022)

sunni said:


> this seems quite out of hand.
> 
> I cant ever say no one will ever be banned I didnt specifically say you would be for posting on your website
> 
> ...


Give me _one_ more post that you won't shit can in the Spiritual sub, and I'll go back into lurk mode for 4 or 5 more years and you won't have to fuck with me anymore.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 9, 2022)

Charles U Farley said:


> Give me _one_ more post that you won't shit can in the Spiritual sub, and I'll go back into lurk mode for 4 or 5 more years and you won't have to fuck with me anymore.
> 
> And xtsho, I'm surprised you are participating in this in this sub? This doesn't have shit to do with growing cannabis, it's totally bullshit forum stuff.. if you don't understand my passion for NL, you don't understand cannabis.


Have you messaged @OSBuds with your concerns?


----------



## Coldnasty (Sep 9, 2022)

Charles U Farley said:


> Not sure this is going to be allowed, so I thought I'd ask here first. I've been doing a lot of research on the cannabis known as Northern Lights. There is a RIU nym here who seems to be posting a whole lot of different posts that seem to be marketing Northern Lights for Authentic Genetics.
> 
> I have searched the Advertising section here because I didn't want to offend any of the advertisers who fund this site, haven't found any activity for AG in that subsection. Yet Authentic Genetics has enough money to run full color, two page ads in almost every growing magazine in existence... wouldn't know about HighTimes because they are dead to me.
> 
> ...


There is little question to the history of Northern Lights though and a plethora of information available in podcasts. Seems a little trolly ….


----------



## xtsho (Sep 9, 2022)

Charles U Farley said:


> Give me _one_ more post that you won't shit can in the Spiritual sub, and I'll go back into lurk mode for 4 or 5 more years and you won't have to fuck with me anymore.
> 
> And xtsho, I'm surprised you are participating in this in this sub? This doesn't have shit to do with growing cannabis, it's totally bullshit forum stuff.. if you don't understand my passion for NL, you don't understand cannabis.


Oh I understand cannabis and I'm passionate about it as well. 

What do you mean this has nothing to do about cannabis? The second sentence in your original post "I've been doing a lot of research on the cannabis known as Northern Lights. "

Be as passionate as you want about anything you want. But I do take offense to you saying that I don't understand cannabis. How old are you? I was smoking Northern Lights back in the eighties here in Portland Oregon so I know what the strain is. There's no reason to be so fixated on some 40+ year old strain and then debut a soap opera online over it.

I have nothing against you but now that you're lashing out over some rolling my eyes post that might change. You just seem to want to alienate everyone.

This is an online forum. You're taking things way too seriously. They're doing this, the admins didn't do that. Move on man. Life is way too short to get all worked up over something that has no real significance.


----------



## Coldnasty (Sep 9, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Have you messaged @OSBuds with your concerns?


----------



## xtsho (Sep 9, 2022)

You don't decide where I post.

I don't care to hear any of your stories. Please don't reference me in anymore of your posts.

Have a nice life.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## J232 (Sep 9, 2022)

Fuck northern lights, clone only green crack is where it’s at man.


----------



## buckaclark (Sep 9, 2022)

That's not the Northern Lights ,Clark.Thats the glow from the sewage plant!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 9, 2022)

What’s so great about NL ?
Damn thing has been “ hybred “ to death.


----------



## mudballs (Sep 10, 2022)

Charles U Farley said:


> When you can tell me who the smugglers from Jamaica were back in the'60s, bringing in sinse when nobody other than extremely well connected people in the PNW had heard of it, then we'll talk.
> .


You never been in NYC with uzi's and rottweilers and pounds? The 60s was fkn Disneyland compared to late 80s and the real War on Drugs...pft take ur half-assed badass the fk somewhere else.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 10, 2022)

Well I think this went pretty smooth


----------



## vertnugs (Sep 10, 2022)

Guess your thread i asked how sub stole vics blueberry in was deleted so don't know if that got an answer,so asking you here again.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Well I think this went pretty smooth


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 10, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


Saturday mornings are made for smooth jazz


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 10, 2022)

Guess chuck got the gist of the situation?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 10, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> Guess chuck got the gist of the situation?


I kinda doubt it


----------



## sunni (Sep 11, 2022)

wow so were so upset were restoring to screaming temper tantrums and arguments , swearing at the staff etc ? this is so out of hand


----------

